# Dying hair black?



## Dark_Phoenix (May 18, 2007)

Is it a bad idea?
I was going to dye it a cool, Dita von Tesse kind of black since my skintone is pink/neutral. 

Red is soooo hard to keep up and I think it would look cool on me. 

I'm afraid it would magnify all my skin issues (um, which amounts to the occaisional zit, I have no acne) and guys wouldn't like how it looks at all. 

And I'm slightly afraid I'd look too ethnic (I enjoy being confused as being Brittish... it's the accent 9/10's of the time )

Do the things I'm scared of ever happen? Like looking like I have bad skin, ethnic, and/or ugly?

Also, what's your opinion of dying hair black?

Current pic:


----------



## amoona (May 18, 2007)

I have dark brown hair with natural like brown highlights and I hate it cuz it totally doesn't look right. I dye my hair black all the time and I love it that way. Blue-Black is really nice, think how Haifa's hair is. Everyone will tell you once you dye your hair black it's impossible to take it out and to change your hair and trust me, don't listen to that because it's not so true. I changed my hair for a period to like an auburn red and it was not hard at all.

I don't know what colors you've dyed your hair in the past but if you're not sure its good to sort of build it up. Start with dark brown and see how you like it and then move into the black.


----------



## greentwig (May 18, 2007)

The wost thing about black hair is that if you get sick of it, you either have to let it grow out, or bleach it which damages it very badly.

Believe me, I died my hair black for the same reasons and now I am still in the growing out process 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it takes forever....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-LH


----------



## Calhoune (May 18, 2007)

Another issue with black could be that it can look harsh against paler skintones and make you look washed out. I'm NC30 and when I used to color my hair black I thought it made me look sick some days, but on the other hand I had the really really black black.

I think black can be really nice on you, and with your features and skintone I don't think it'll be "too ethnic". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just be sure of what you want before you go through it, because even though it's not impossible to remove or change, it's time consuming.


----------



## gracetre123 (May 18, 2007)

I've beeen dying my hair my entire life, first medium blonde, then brunnette, red, but I always back to my beautiful black!!, I just love it, I have a pale skin too and It's looks nice...


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 18, 2007)

Well... I've dyed my hair a little ^.^; (<sarcasm)

I've had brown hair, bright red hair, dark red hair, blonde hair, and almost black hair. Current hair is a medium copper red.


----------



## triccc (May 18, 2007)

I think you would look fine with black hair.
And I don't think you would look ethnic. or ugly! no no, i think it would suit you just fine.


----------



## knoxydoll (May 18, 2007)

You'll look great with black hair but I'd suggest using a semi-perm black instead of a level three just so that if you ever change your mind about being the colour it won't be a double (sometimes tripple) process to get it out. That or having to shave you head. It's also a lot easier (since you natural is brown right) with growth and really doesn't damamge your hair. I'm also saying this from personal experience.


----------



## GreekChick (May 18, 2007)

If your a first-timer, I suggest starting with Natural Black (which is like a brown black) instead of a pure black, or a blue-black which can be very very unforgiving. Oh, and unless you're going for the whole gothic look, bronzing powder and a little bit of blush can really help with the sick look that unfortunetly comes with having raven hair, and pale skin.
If you want the black to be more believable, color your eyebrows (makeup or dye) a dark brown (not black! that can look harsh and aggressive) so that the whole look ties together. 
Oh, and if you like black hair, trust me it can become addictive. Not only do ALL makeup colors look amazing, but black is really a head turning color.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 20, 2007)

So I did it XD
I went black, Starry Night by Feria. It covers the bruises on my scalp since my hair looks alot thicker now and I really love the color. Center photo is me right after color w/ no make-up. Other two in the pink shirt required an adequate amount of Orgasm by Nars to acheive. Used a Maybelline NY Coverstick all over the center of my neck, then studio fix in N3, and then mineral veil to cover up the bruising... turned out pretty natural, right?


----------



## knoxydoll (May 20, 2007)

I think it looks good. I often miss my black hair but then I think of the triple process and really bad roots and decide not to do it again.


----------



## faifai (May 21, 2007)

I think it looks great! Your skintone is creamy enough to not look harsh against the black. Now wear lots of jet black mascara to amp up the sexiness with the help of your gorgeous natural lashes!


----------



## ratmist (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_You'll look great with black hair but I'd suggest using a semi-perm black instead of a level three just so that if you ever change your mind about being the colour it won't be a double (sometimes tripple) process to get it out. That or having to shave you head. It's also a lot easier (since you natural is brown right) with growth and really doesn't damamge your hair. I'm also saying this from personal experience._

 
This is absolutely the best advice as for the technical side of dying black.  Go for semi permanent, and get it done professionally if you can afford it.  I've lifted the next bit of information from another person for if/when you want to lift the black out of your hair:  
 1. Clear two days from your schedule. It takes one day to get the color lifted to begin working with it. It can take 2-3 processes of lightening and stripping, depending on how long you've been coloring it black. It took me three processes once after I'd been coloring it black for a couple of years. Then you'll want to sleep on it and come back the next day to begin adding the color you want to tone it. Get a hat, you will probably need one after that first day--you can look rather leopard spotted.


 2. Do not screw around. Do this with a professional. It can cost between $150.00-$200.00 (I'm accounting for the tip you WILL leave her, right? hee hee). You need to do it with a stylist because he/she will know how to watch for breakage if your hair begins to get damaged. Last time, I did it on an impulse and just went to a chain salon in the mall and had the girl do it. I does take HOURS, if not all day especially if you have longer hair. 


3. Do not go into the salon with a picture in your mind (or in your hand) of exactly what you want. Keep an open mind and know that this is a process and that your best goal to shoot for is to leave the salon with the black gone, a nice color, and with your hair still intact. Do not force the hair, work with what it gives you.


4. If your hair came out in decent condition but you want it a bit lighter, give your hair a week to get back to it's normal ph balance and then go back in to have it lightened more. Give it a rest, then go again. Do this until you reach your goal. 


4.  Personally, I bleach it 2-3 times (usually 3), then add a nice light brown color all over and then foil in blonde highlights to cover unevenness. I find that works the best!

[One reason] I think my hair holds up is because I don't use store bought hair products. Buy your shampoos and styling aids in salons. Store bought hair products are full of alcohol and wax fillers and bad stuff for your hair that perpetuate dryness and moisture problems. Salon products are not full of junk, only good stuff. And most salon products are not tested on animals, either! After you've done something horrible to your hair (such as bleach black out of it), condition it deeply and be kind to it for a couple of weeks. It will restore itself.


​(Taken from:http://www.funadvice.com/q/help_me_257)


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (May 21, 2007)

yeah ive had my hair every colour in the book. 

and im a yellow toned girl

and before i went black. i went dark brown which i prefer and acutally wear now.

but i also went blonde after FOUR years of having black hair. in like a day. not a good idea.

so black if you really want to keep it getting it out is a brat.

whats this ethnic stuff about silly. black hair should be sported by everyone. it makes you look mod and chic. just try it. haha.


----------



## gracetre123 (May 22, 2007)

you look great!!!


----------



## SWEET LUST * (May 23, 2007)

Lucky! Everytime I go black, it just fades off me.
Sucks.


----------



## lara (May 23, 2007)

I love, love, _love _my very fake black hair. Funnily enough, it seems to suit me more than my natrual mousy brownish-blondish hair. People think I'm natrually brunette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




People inevitably announce that if you go black you'll immediately wash yourself out, but that's bunk. As long as your eyebrows are darkened one or two shades and you wear mascara/tint your lashes, you'll rock a healthy porcelain princess look.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 23, 2007)

You may have to keep doing your hair quite often though if you used Feria... I've used it quite a few times and the colors fades really badly, really quickly... thats just personal experience though.


----------



## Showgirl (May 23, 2007)

Aha, Feria "Starry Starry Night", how long did I wear that stuff, years and years... it looks beautiful on you luv!!

It's not shall we say, however, the gentlest dye on the block, you might find after a couple of uses your hair begins to show the wear and tear a little. It was OK on me cos I had extremely oily hair at the time I used it and my hair actually benefitted from something a little "stripping". My advice to you is live with it and see how you get on. Personally I'd not use it again (my hair's a lot drier and more sensitive these days, after 20 years of horrible use and abuse), but it is a really great colour.

If you find yourself preferring a gentler, less chemical dye when you come to touch up in a few weeks, Lush's "Les Cacas Noir" is a completely natural and pretty "blue black" henna dye when let air dry (it goes reddish black if you cover up your hair when the dye's on, and bluer when air dried) but unfortunately it takes ages to do (at least an hour) and is messy as hell... but it comes in a bar so if you're just doing roots, you can get lots of "goes" by just crumbling off what you need from the bar for each application. You melt it with hot water and then put it on - it smells horrible and is full of "organicy" lumps like stems and leaves - but there's no doubt at all it's natural and kind to your hair.

The advice you've had here from other Specktrites on "undoing" black is exactly the experience I had myself when I wanted to change from years of wearing Starry Starry Night to a less intense look. It's hard work and involves shedloads of chemicals. I went to a salon and took advice (which I'd recommend), they bleached the hell out of the top section of my hair and dyed it a dark coppery brown to soften the look, but they absolutely refused to use such strong bleach on my whole head in one go - they pointed out that everyone's hair is naturally a whole range of shades, and having black sections through a dark brown would actually just look natural and give my hair some "breathing space". Then a few weeks later I went back and they added a couple more shades of different dark copper on different sections of hair. The final result was a natural chestnut brown, and the fact that my top sections were done first gave the lower layers time to naturally grow most of the residual black out.

... of course the first thing I did once my hair was back to a medium toasty coppery brown all over was bleach the hell out of it and dye it scarlet, as I'd got fed up with the "natural look" by this time, lol!!!


----------



## Sarahdipity (Jun 21, 2007)

I love the look of black hair.  My hair is dark brown now but I think deepening it to a black would be very striking.  Thing is, my hair is very healthy (bc I never color it) and I would like to keep it that way.  Is there something that will just wash out after a few weeks, avoiding roots?  My hair grows ridiculously fast and I can't afford salon upkeep.  My hair is also very long and I wouldn't want to chop it off should I wish to go back to brown.  It seems like I had seen something by John Frieda a while back...though I can't remember what it's called now.  I do remember that at the time I think the darkest color was what I already had.  I'd appreciate any advice!


----------



## Sarahdipity (Jun 21, 2007)

glaze!  that's what it was.  color glaze.  are there any glazes that would darken my already dark hair?


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 21, 2007)

"looking ethnic" -- oh, the horror!  :tease:

anyway, the dark hair is a total upgrade. it looks great on you.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 21, 2007)

I <3 black hair!  How are you liking it so far?  I got soooo many compliments with it.
Actually the only reason I stopped wearing it is because I am a natural redhead so I had to dye it every other week so my scalp didn't look like it was on fire.

Good luck getting it out though....I stripped it 3 times & it still is a very dark auburn.  One day I will be back to red...one day.......


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 21, 2007)

I dyed my hair jet Black 2 months ago and I regret it to the max. You really do get sick of it afterwhile. And there's really no "coming back from Black" without adding more damage to your hair.

I've done red, orange, purple, blonde, brown.....and Black has been the worst. My poor hair is so dryyyyyy.

P.S...Black hair does not mean you'll look "ethnic". Whatever that means? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It works for you though...


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 24, 2007)

my hair is naturally black,
and after using different toned reds [and accidentally dying patches of it brown when I was 11...I thought it was a bottle of hair gel!!],
my hair looks mousy.

I cant wait to dye it black again, and Im hoping to get it cut soon! :]

and btw, you look great, hunnybunch.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 27, 2007)

i think it looks cute and kitschy on you, i love it!

i miss my black hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im tempted to go back and make my hair blue-black again. 

im very fair, so i found i needed to make sure my brows and lashes were tinted black (or dark brown) to soften the contrast of the black hair. i also swept a little bronzer or blush on my cheeks when i went out, giving an allover prettier look.

enjoy your sexy new look!


----------



## bbkf (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been dying my hair black with various bleached areas or coloured strips etc for 7 years and love it.

And I still get mistaken for british with black hair...mind you I _am _
British!!  I guess it's the accent 10/10 of the time


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Sep 12, 2008)

I am a licenced cosmoyoligist and the only thing i have to say is the only bad thing is once you dye it back it takes major major work to get it unblack so think about it first i suggest going with the darkest brown maybe a 3n or 4n and it will look black but would be easy to lighten


----------



## baybooty (Sep 15, 2008)

My black hair tends to fade out quick.

I dyed it purple & black just a few weeks ago and the brown/blonde is back, there is *no* black in my hair at all.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 15, 2008)

I Dyed My Hair Black & its So Hard To Get Out, Ive Got Tough Decisions To make On Whether To Have It Stripped & Seriously damage My Hair Or Just Wait Years & years For It To grow Out (Baring In Mind Its Almost 20 Inches Long Lol) I Think If You're 100% Sure About It Then Go For It, But If You're Hesitant I Wouldn't Take The Risk Just Incase You Have The Same Problem. Good Luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



x


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 15, 2008)

I have mousy brown (boring hair) so boring in fact that whenever I get my hair cut the stylists says " whats with your haircolor? are you gonna do anything with it?" Its natural! i cant help it.

anyways. I have gone black several times. I have pretty fair skin but dark eyebrows and lashes. I love it. It makes me look "exotic" haha  . It fades out pretty quick for me though.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baybooty* 

 
_My black hair tends to fade out quick.

I dyed it purple & black just a few weeks ago and the brown/blonde is back, there is *no* black in my hair at all._

 
maybe your hair is porous from all the dying..so it takes the dye well at first but then after a week+ it starts fading dramatically because the hair can't hold on to the colour. This is the problem i had aswell for years and i just kept redying but that doesn't help. I was told about Hair fillers which fill in your hair, claryfy it, eliminate all residues and prepare it for dying. I was told about Goldwell pre color, im trying to get my hands on it at the moment but its hard as i live in the UK. x


----------



## knoxydoll (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baybooty* 

 
_My black hair tends to fade out quick.

I dyed it purple & black just a few weeks ago and the brown/blonde is back, there is *no* black in my hair at all._

 
The purple-black, blue-black, red-black, aren't real black dyes. They're just dark colours. This is why it faded out, I has the same problem with the purple, except I loved the colour it faded out to.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 30, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but I hope you still have your lovely black hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've had black hair since 2004 - I find it SO easy to maintain. I've been every colour under the sun (hairdresser's daughter you see, lol) and it is the easiest and less taxing colour to maintain. 

Blonde - too much maintenance, the peroxide kills your quality in your hair
Red - takes forever to build up the colour without fading, have to use perm colours
Foils of any colour - regrowth is a bitch!

I just use semi permanent colours every 6-8 weeks and they stick. Less harsher than my redhead days when I used permanent colours to sustain the intensity of the colour. Comparatively, I find my hair is in great condition as a result. My skintone is similar to Dita von Teese or Katy Perry (I'm pretty pastey!), but I find that the black hair actually looks really great and not washed out at all (if I don't say so myself). 

I started off with a natural black colour, and then went to blue-black! That's my fave! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that my hair is waist length, there ain't no way I'll be able to switch to another colour without lopping the whole lot off. AND THAT'S NOT GONNA HAPPEN. I don't think I'll be changing anytime soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's no point in trying to bleach or strip the colour out if your hair is long, like many have said on this post - it will ruin and break your hair. There's no point have long hair if it isn't in good nick. Nothing worse than ratty hair.


----------

